# 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Disclaimer:
This install was done by me in my driveway, there might possible be variations in assembly / disassembly according to some people. This is a guide to help out people that have questions along the way. All pictures taken are for illustration purposes only. I will not be held responsible if u screw up, so use your head.
I stared off by jacking the car up using jack stands; I used a wheel chuck in the rear to make sure this car would not move. 
Remove the passenger side wheel, and remove the body plastic with a T20 bit, u will need a screwdriver to pry at the body plastic a bit to get it off because it has some fancy round VW trim piece mounts.








remove the NEG battery terminal 
Start by removing the engine cover, just need to pop it off, no tools needed here. After the cover is off now the fun can begin. Using a 5MM Allen wrench, remove the 5 bolts that hold the upper intake manifold to the lower intake manifold.








Using a hose clamp pliers (or just regular pliers) tool remove various vacuum lines located near the throttle body. There are 3 total
















Use the hose clamp pliers to remove the large clamp that holds the air intake to the Throttle body. Remove the intake, be careful of the sensor wires that are mounted to this piece. Instead of disconnecting the sensors, just move the part out of the way.








moving to the passenger side of the engine, disconnect coolant overflow line using hose clamp pliers.








remove the vacuum line located under the upper intake manifold, it’s a little tricky to get a hose clamp pliers on here.








moving back to the driver side of the motor, remove the Throttle body coolant line, it will contain coolant so don’t freak out if you spill a little, take it off and plug it with a bolt if u wish.








disconnect the Drive By Wire harness, if you have it.









using a 6MM Allen key remove the 1st of 2 bolts that support the upper intake manifold, the bolts are located behind the manifold by the firewall.








the 2nd blot is tricky to get to, I used a “tool” I constructed, using a 6MM Allen bit and a 3” extension on a 3/8” drive ratchet, pretty slick huuh








after removing the 6MM bolt, the intake will be very loose, there is one final line that connects the manifold to the car, and that is the air line for the power brake booster. This line is made of a hard plastic and it will be an absolute bear to remove, so rather than take it off, rotate the intake manifold and lay it on the battery. Put a towel down so you don’t zap something 








use some shop rags to plug the 4 lower intake manifold holes. You don’t wanna drop crap into the motor.









remove the timing belt cover by popping the 2 clips that secure it, pull the cover directly up to remove it








ok, now its time to stop wondering why you removed the body plastic and the passenger wheel.
Grab a ½” drive socket wrench and a 18MM socket, pop it onto the crank pulley bolt and rotate the motor to TDC (top Dead Center) you will need some muscle to do this, but take your time. It would have been easier to pull all 4 spark plugs and do this, but I feel that you WANT resistance on the motor to hold its timing.
Use the mark for TCD located on the cam gear as a reference, u used the 5mm Allen key as a straight edge to line up the mark on the gear.








use a 10MM socket to remove the valve cover, 8 nuts total.








you will need to pop off the secondary air injection lines just give them a tug. There is also a harness that is held on to the edge of the valve cover, give a wiggle and ill the plastic clip will come loose.








gently pull the valve cover off. 








using a flat head screwdriver, gently pry off the oil splashguard, its plastic so be careful.

Next step was to get tension off the timing belt, the tensioner is located just beneath the cam gear, using a 13MM wrench, unbolt the center bolt of the tensioner, remove the bolt and the washer of the tensioner. Rotate the tensioner clockwise to fully release the timing belt. Slide the timing belt off the cam gear being careful not to rotate the cam gear.








use a permanent marker, or white out to mark reference marks of the cam retainers. It is critical that you re-use the exact cam retainer in its same location when you re-assemble the cam. Loosen the bolts of the retainers with a 10MM socket wrench. For now just break the nuts loose in this order, 1-3-5-2-4, continue giving each nut a full turn until all bolts are removed. I used zip-top bags to put the nuts and matching cam retainer in. 








with all the cam retainers and belt off, you can now remove the stock cam. Before you just pull the thing off note that the cam position sensor is hidden between the cam gear and head. Inside the cam gear is a small metal ring, Rotate the cam such that the sensor has been cleared. Be careful, don’t bump the sensor excessively !!!
with the stock cam and cam gear out of the car, remove the cam gear bolt using a 16MM socket, this is the point that you NEED some serious muscle, I ended up using an impact wrench to remove the bolt.
Slide the cam gear off the stock cam
Inside the cam will be a small metal sliver used to lock timing between the gear and the cam, this key (woodruff key) can be tapped out of the old cam using a screwdriver and hammer. 
Install the new cam seal on the new cam








Install the woodruff key in the new cam, and tap into place. 








Slide the cam gear on to the new cam, it is an exact fit you can wiggle it on but if your impatient like I am use a rubber mallet to tap it on, don’t smash it on, be gentle.









Lube the stock cam with heavy motor oil, or assemble lube, you CAN use regular motor oil. Install the cam back onto the head, this is a tricky part, just be careful not to smash the cam position sensor. Keep at it, ill need some messing with, but it will eventually make it over the cam position sensor and fall into place. Notice the notch on the cam gear that is TDC. keep this mark at the top of the cam gear when re-installing.








re-assemble the cam retainers using the exact bolts and cam retainer that came from the original location, the cam will have tension from the lifters so lightly tighten the retainer bolts for now. Tighten the retainers in this order, 1-3-5-2-4, be careful to use even pressure across all the retainer bolts, and evenly tighten all the bolts to 15Ft lbs.
A new valve cover gasket is highly recommended. Remove the old gasket by gently pulling it out of the groove. Attach the valve cover.
Now here is the fun part, line up the cam with the TDC mark on the valve cover, when the mark in lined up, carefully put the timing belt on the gear. When in place, rotate the timing belt tensioner counter clockwise, there is a finger on the tensioner that will fall into a channel on the block, rotate until the finger lock in place. Place the washer and nut back onto the tensioner and hand tighten. Using a flat head screwdriver push down on the center of the tensioner that is shaped like a “U” this will load the tensioner and tighten the belt, when the belt is tight, while keeping pressure on the tensioner with the screwdriver, use a 13MM open end wrench to tighten the bolt of the tensioner. 
Using a 18MM socket, turn the motor over using the crank pulley bolt. Check the timing belt tension, if it is still firm, but not overly tight, you are done.
Re-attach the intake manifold, and various vacuum lines in the reverse of disassembly
Start the car up, bring the idle to roughly 1500-2000, and hold the idle there for a few minutes. 
Go to the fridge and get yourself a cold beer, open beer, drink up your done!



_Modified by redzone98 at 1:59 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

Awesome!!!!!
I just ordered my TT260 cam this morning and it should be here for next weekend!
This DIY is what I will be using when doing the work!


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (vasillalov)*

So how are you finding it? I did the same job on my 95 OBD 2.0L a few weeks ago with an Autotech 272 cam. A couple of things I had to add for people doing this job with older 2.0ls. If you have a higher mileage engine order the cam seal, the valve cover seal (half round) and a valve cover gasket. Also a good idea to clean your PCV valve while you have it off. Also, Autotech reccomends a 20 min startup at 2000rpm, I just jammed something against the pedal to hold it at 2000. For my motor I noticed a bit of a power bump overall, idles slightly lumpier than stock. Higher RPM's show some more power, overall the motor seems smoother off idle. FWIW I raced a civic Si right after I did this and killed him as soon as I was in 2nd, with a passenger. My setup is 95 OBD 1, Autotech 272 cam, lightened flywheel, MK3 CHE tranny, and yeah it's in a MK1 cabby. Soon to be a 4k tranny with mk3 5th and an Autotech q-chip.


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

props on the DIY this definitley needs to be added to the sticky. great pictures too.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (GTIwithboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIwithboost* »_ If you have a higher mileage engine order the cam seal, the valve cover seal (half round) and a valve cover gasket. Also a good idea to clean your PCV valve while you have it off. .


i would say ANY time your in there its a good idea to replace all these items, i have and 04' with 30K on it, and i replaced everything, good insurence http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey and thanks guys for the props for the DIY, hopefully this will set to rest some fears people have about working on their cars










_Modified by redzone98 at 10:03 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

i would say ANY time your in there its a good idea to replace all these items, i have and 04' with 30K on it, and i replaced everything, good insurence http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey and thanks guys for the props for the DIY, hopefully this will set to rest some fears people have about working on their cars









_Modified by redzone98 at 10:03 PM 8-16-2005_

Yeah that'd be overkill for sure since the seals will go atleast a hundred thou before needing replacement and it's obvious (leaks)when they're shot. Having said that, they are pretty cheap so why not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexdc03 (Mar 26, 2004)

Awesome write up.... My TT260 should be here tomorrow or Friday and now I have a great reference for doing my install this weekend.
~A


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (alexdc03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexdc03* »_Awesome write up.... My TT260 should be here tomorrow or Friday and now I have a great reference for doing my install this weekend.
~A

Same here.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

File ... Save As ...
Thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_File ... Save As ...
Thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









hey man thats exactly why i did it ! enjoy
 







BTW...i have the write up in MS word .doc format if u want it


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_hey man thats exactly why i did it ! enjoy








BTW...i have the write up in MS word .doc format if u want it









Sure my email address is [email protected]
I'd like to hear about the cam regarding:
1) low rpm torque vs high rpm horsepower
2) does it cause a CEL/MIL?
2) vibrations/noise/roughness
3) how do you like it?
Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_
Sure my email address is [email protected]
I'd like to hear about the cam regarding:
1) low rpm torque vs high rpm horsepower
2) does it cause a CEL/MIL?
2) vibrations/noise/roughness
3) how do you like it?
Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sure
1) low rpm torque vs high rpm horsepower
i have noticed zero loss of low end, zero
2) does it cause a CEL/MIL?
no CEL and i have a bitchy OBD 2, 2004 throttle by wire engine management, driven 300 miles so far and all is good
2) vibrations/noise/roughness
there is a definate vibration at idle, its actually pretty lobie for such a mild cam i wasnt expecting such a lobie idle, but if u put the ac on it smooths out the idle. i have poly mountes and its completely daily drivable as far as vibration from the lobie idle
3) how do you like it?
hellllllllzzz yea, i have the adj cam gear set at TDC i still have to dyno tune it to see where the optimal setting is for the cam, but getting into traffic is alot less stressfull, take it to 5500 in 1st and 2nd and your over 50mph no problem. hte cam does flatten out at about 4700 but its a hell of alot better than 3500 with the stock cam.


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

ok, maybe i missed this in the readin somewhere but before you ever start loosening bolts from the intake, but after you remove the wheel and timing belt cover PROPERLY TIME YOUR ENGINE PEOPLE!!!! sorry this is a slightly touchy subject with me so i wanna make sure that anyone attempting a cam install knows to perform this vital step in the beginning, id hate to come back here monday morning and read about ppl who cant start their cars cause they bent valves, so again:

PROPERLY TIME THE ENGINE BEFORE REMOVING ANYTHING MORE THAN THE WHEEL AND THE TIMING BELT COVER!!!
that is all, good luck kids...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (Speedsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedsta* »_ok, maybe i missed this in the readin somewhere but before you ever start loosening bolts from the intake, but after you remove the wheel and timing belt cover PROPERLY TIME YOUR ENGINE PEOPLE!!!! sorry this is a slightly touchy subject with me so i wanna make sure that anyone attempting a cam install knows to perform this vital step in the beginning, id hate to come back here monday morning and read about ppl who cant start their cars cause they bent valves, so again:

PROPERLY TIME THE ENGINE BEFORE REMOVING ANYTHING MORE THAN THE WHEEL AND THE TIMING BELT COVER!!!
that is all, good luck kids...









umm, yea man i said about timing...
"Grab a ½” drive socket wrench and a 18MM socket, pop it onto the crank pulley bolt and rotate the motor to TDC (top Dead Center) you will need some muscle to do this, but take your time. It would have been easier to pull all 4 spark plugs and do this, but I feel that you WANT resistance on the motor to hold its timing.
Use the mark for TCD located on the cam gear as a reference, u used the 5mm Allen key as a straight edge to line up the mark on the gear"








timing IS VITAL tho ! so listen to Speedsta !

_Modified by redzone98 at 10:44 AM 8-19-2005_


_Modified by redzone98 at 10:44 AM 8-19-2005_


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Sweet writeup, I was too scared to buy myself a camshaft but now I might... which cam did you put in?
Also, I know OBD2s throw CELs a lot with camshafts, now you said you didn't have any, but if I did get a CEL, but to other OBDII-ers, is there any driveability issues or is it just an annoyance light?


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (fandfurious88)*

^^ok good, like i said i figured i just read over it somewhere, nice writeup overall, i wish i had one when i did my cam...
edit: everyone make sure you have the flywheel lined up as well, look through the hole in the top of the bellhousing(manual trans) and line up the '0' shaped mark with the mark on the inside of that hole. for the automatics i believe its a hole in the bottom of the bellhousing instead of the top...


_Modified by Speedsta at 2:24 AM 8-20-2005_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (fandfurious88)*

i have a 2004 Golf GL installed a Techtonics 260 cam,
i have driven almost 600 miles on the setup now, i have also set the Adj. cam gear to +4, +2, 0 , -2, -4, all CEL free
+4 is a Tq monster !!!!


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*

What brand is that adjustable cam gear and where did you get it?
Also big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the awesome writeup!


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (Speedsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedsta* »_PROPERLY TIME THE ENGINE BEFORE REMOVING ANYTHING MORE THAN THE WHEEL AND THE TIMING BELT COVER!!!

Here is the poor man's way of timing the motor...set it to tdc and don't let the timing belt get loose. I prefer the bungee method myself. Depending on the cam it may not be perfect (cam gear solves that) but at least you won't bend any valves



















_Modified by bajan01 at 4:08 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
Here is the poor man's way of timing the motor...set it to tdc and don't let the timing belt get loose. I prefer the bungee method myself. Depending on the cam it may not be perfect (cam gear solves that) but at least you won't bend any valves










Boo-Yaa. Thats how I did mine. Its really only worth it if you aren't changing the timing belt. If you are changing the timing belt I recommend the grease pen on the belt method. Mark the teeth at a spot where each of the pulleys are (int. shaft, cam and crank) on your old belt. Carefully line up your old belt with the new belt (count the teeth if possible, thats how I found out they gave me the wrong belt.. no check = no work) then transfer the three marks to the new belt. I've done this twice and I never had a problem with timing. If you are balsy like me you can try that method without setting TDC first too.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_What brand is that adjustable cam gear and where did you get it?
Also big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the awesome writeup!


thanks, its a Neuspeed camgear..
UPDATE: almost 2500 miles onthe cam, its still rockin, -5 on the cam gear gives minimal lss of tq under 3K, but puts the "fun zone' from 4000 to 6K !!!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (redzone98)*

^^^
I already put about 900+ miles on mine. At first I could not feel much of a difference. But once the cam broke in, I could feel the difference! 
My concern was that there will be a signifficant increase in fuel consumption, especially at long highway sprints. No change at all so far! 
The engine is begging me for an exhaust! Too bad I am VERY short on cash right now....


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

bump for great DIY


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_bump for great DIY

thanks bro!









BTW youll chomp alot more fuel if you set an adjjustable cam gear to +4 (more TQ) and go 85 MPH on the highway (roughly 4200rpm) i lost 4 MPGs that way. so back to -2 the cam went (best spot for my driving)


----------



## jonnyjetta (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

BTW...i have the write up in MS word .doc format if u want it









ill take it if you still have it.
[email protected]
great job on the DIY




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdublin (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_
Boo-Yaa. Thats how I did mine. Its really only worth it if you aren't changing the timing belt. If you are changing the timing belt I recommend the grease pen on the belt method. Mark the teeth at a spot where each of the pulleys are (int. shaft, cam and crank) on your old belt. Carefully line up your old belt with the new belt (count the teeth if possible, thats how I found out they gave me the wrong belt.. no check = no work) then transfer the three marks to the new belt. I've done this twice and I never had a problem with timing. If you are balsy like me you can try that method without setting TDC first too.

good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i might havta use that meth.


----------



## felmans (Jun 17, 2005)

This is one of the best post that I've ever seen....it is awesome...


----------



## felmans (Jun 17, 2005)

good work man, could you post the increase of power you've had on it...and what performance mods you had done?
tnx


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^^
At first I could not feel much of a difference. But once the cam broke in, I could feel the difference! 

What does _that_ mean?


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

wow its been awhiles since i have been in here.....great DIY......i plan on doin this over the winter....or early spring.....just one question....is it possible to change your idle with a vag....since everybody *except neuspeed* i have contacted for a chip says it for non DBW vechiles and my 02 is a DBW


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What does _that_ mean?









Well I mean that when the cam was just freshly installed I could not feel much of a difference in the way the engine behaves besides the wobble at idle. Also, it was not as smooth as it is right now after 1000+ miles including a long 5 hour trip. 
Now, the engine is much smoother up top and I can feel the effects of the cam better.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

you SHOULD be able to raise the idle with a VAG...
speaking of which, i need some more RPM on my idle with this cam i cant believe how lobie the idle is for just 6 degrees of overlap !


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

That is one of the best DIY guides I've seen on vwvortex!
Great job. Awesome, detailed pictures.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_That is one of the best DIY guides I've seen on vwvortex!
Great job. Awesome, detailed pictures.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## phargo (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't know if my IM went through or not, sorry if this is a repost, but could you send the DIY you did for the camshaft in MS word .doc format to [email protected]?
Thanks in advance


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (phargo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phargo* »_I don't know if my IM went through or not, sorry if this is a repost, but could you send the DIY you did for the camshaft in MS word .doc format to [email protected]?
Thanks in advance


u have mail !!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

update : just turned 5000 miles since this cam install, not a single problem to talk about


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what kind of cam is this you put in?


----------



## mk2vdub (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (redzone98)*

nice write up! 
I keep meaning to document all the work I do on my car and put together a nice set of DIY articles but once I start wrenching I don't feel like stopping to take pictures.


----------



## phargo (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok, I'm doing mine today. Do I need to have the computer flashed after this install? Someone else on this board said I do, I figured I would ask someone that has done it.


----------



## LukZ (Oct 29, 2005)

you make it seem so easy ... if i start i would get lost at step 2 :|


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_what kind of cam is this you put in?

Techtonics TT260
UPDATE:
its been 6 months since the cam install, noticed 1 problem... the intake sounds so good after 4K i cant keep my foot outta it








think its time for a chip to complete the package 

_Quote, originally posted by *phargo* »_Ok, I'm doing mine today. Do I need to have the computer flashed after this install? Someone else on this board said I do, I figured I would ask someone that has done it.

i disconected my battery for "safety" i dont know for certian if this flashes the computer, but thats how OBD2 ford works.
_Modified by redzone98 at 9:08 AM 10-31-2005_


_Modified by redzone98 at 9:10 AM 10-31-2005_


----------



## drehzahl (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

hi, back in your post you said you had this post saved up in MS Word with pics.. still available? and another quick question. i have a 2000 golf 2,0, and i want to give it a new camshaft.. which do you recommend?


----------



## drehzahl (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

hi, back in your post you said you had this post saved up in MS Word with pics.. still available? and another quick question. i have a 2000 golf 2,0, and i want to give it a new camshaft.. which do you recommend?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (phargo)*

when i get home ill send it... send me a message to "[email protected]" this ay il have your Email in my inbox so i will not forget.. 

2000 8v, id say go with a Techtonics 268 or so, just because you have a little less strict OBD

_Modified by redzone98 at 2:15 PM 3-6-2006_


_Modified by redzone98 at 2:15 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (drehzahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drehzahl* »_hi, back in your post you said you had this post saved up in MS Word with pics.. still available? 

i have the DOC file , send me an IM with your email addy, and ill forward a copy to you


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_








Disclaimer:
This install was done by me in my driveway, there might possible be variations in assembly / disassembly according to some people. This is a guide to help out people that have questions along the way. All pictures taken are for illustration purposes only. I will not be held responsible if u screw up, so use your head.

_Modified by redzone98 at 1:59 PM 8-16-2005_

yo... good DIY... thinking about doing this to mine... but any concern about changing cams on a '98 2.0 GTi with 130k MIs??

thanks!
oh, also, the last three pics are broken images... any chance on getting those pics up there?







thanks again


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (domlicious)*

do u notice a differemce without installing a cam gear?? i don't know exactly how they work so would just installing the cam give you a noticeable difference??


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (vwGolf00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwGolf00* »_do u notice a differemce without installing a cam gear?? i don't know exactly how they work so would just installing the cam give you a noticeable difference??

i installed a cam gear just because, you really dont se anythign with a cam gear on a single cam motor


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*

well can you give me like a quick over view of how the cam gear works or how you would set it for daily driving?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (vwGolf00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwGolf00* »_well can you give me like a quick over view of how the cam gear works or how you would set it for daily driving?


i would set her at + 4, this way u have gobs of TQ... but youll have almost no top end (4000Rpm plus)


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_








Disclaimer:
This install was done by me in my driveway, there might possible be variations in assembly / disassembly according to some people. This is a guide to help out people that have questions along the way....

hey redzone... good diy.. i'll be using this when i order my new cam. Could you check the links for the pics? some aren't working... and i want to make sure i don't miss anything

thanks!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L Cam install DIY with pics (domlicious)*

these pics got deleted somehow from my photobucket account.. sorry man


----------



## ligart (Sep 24, 2001)

*Instead of shop rags in intake manifold...*

I would say to cover the manifold ports with blue painter's tape. If something like dirt fell into the folds of the rag--or worse, at the edge against the port wall--it could still fall out of the rag and into the engine when the rag is removed. With tape, you just wipe it clean and take it off and are assured nothing will go in. A little lighter fluid would removed any tape adhesive, though painter's tape ain't too sticky.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Instead of shop rags in intake manifold... (ligart)*

good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Instead of shop rags in intake manifold... (redzone98)*

wathed for install tonight


----------



## leroyb69 (Jun 4, 2010)

hi i need some advice i had my cam shaft changed by a friend and i think he has set it up wrong it sound very lumpy when idling 
i am going to attempted to take it apart and re do it what i need to know is what position does the cam gear need to be in on piston 1 
i have all the points lined up correctly 
i have a mk4 golf 2.0l 8v apk engine
many thanks


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

If its a 260* or larger cam, it will have a lump in the idle. Especially more-so if you didn't upgrade your ECU tune.


----------



## leroyb69 (Jun 4, 2010)

its the original camshaft 
what i would like to know is does it matter where the cam gear position is on piston 1 when it turns over
do they face backwards upwards or forwards when setting up the timing


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

This is for an ABA with a distributor, but take a look at setting for the cam/crank relation.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4966749-TECH-Timing-the-MKIII-2.0


----------



## hfiles2011 (Dec 5, 2011)

This should be linked to how to remove intake manifold in the DIY section too.:wave:
great diy please keep pics updated:thumbup:

Just did this tonight didn't get to the cam install though tooooo coold:snowcool:

Thinking about sanding and polishing everything.. EVERRRYYYTHIINGG!:laugh:


----------

